# I need info's about how to build a proper driver for floodlights



## clemence (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi guys,I'm in a project to replace 30 halogen floodlights in a factory with high performance LED floodlights. After some calculations it is decided that each engine will be using 16XML's runs at 1.3A. I can custom order/make all the PCB/MCPCB, casing, and heatsink inhouse except for the driver. I have limited knowledge in this area.I contacted TI and their online webench came out with this design:





I need helps to evaluate this diagram. Is it feasible? Or there are simpler designs? Power source will be wall outlet 170 - 250VAC 50Hz.

Many thanks,Clemence


----------



## clemence (Apr 17, 2012)

Anybody?


----------



## Optical Inferno (Apr 17, 2012)

Why not look at an off the shelf system from meanwell or something like that. It would save you the development time and also provide certification for the electrical system.

You may want to ask to have this thread moved to the fixed lighting section of the forum in order to receive more help.


----------



## clemence (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Optical Inferno. This is my first project and hopefully there will be more to come. So, it's best for me to learn about the driver.
OK, sir Mod. could you please move this thread to the appropriate section?


----------

